

Ask HN: Friendly Introduction to State Machines? - elviejo

Do you guys know a good introduction to State Machines.<p>I need something that starts from the point of view of a practicing programmer and helps me to finally understando the Mathematics.<p>TIA
======
cassiozen
Two interesting beginner posts: [http://www.skorks.com/2011/09/why-developers-
never-use-state...](http://www.skorks.com/2011/09/why-developers-never-use-
state-machines/) [http://www.shopify.com/technology/3383012-why-developers-
sho...](http://www.shopify.com/technology/3383012-why-developers-should-be-
force-fed-state-machines)

And a more dense and complete beginner friendly article: <http://ai-
depot.com/FiniteStateMachines/>

------
stonemetal
Simple state machines don't really have a lot of math behind them. Just a
diagram of states and state transitions. The only time math comes into it is
if you need to prove something about them, then your general graph algorithms
should be able to take care of it. You can whip up all the code you need for a
state machine in less than a page of code, there really isn't much to them.

------
pasbesoin
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2950348>

